# Walbro WT199A



## Win571 (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Win571 said:


> Anyone know where I can find one?


Do you need the whole carb or just a kit. Have a good one. 
Geo


----------



## Win571 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Wt 199a*

I'm looking for the entire carburetor.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The part number for your carburetor part number changes several times, and finally shows that a WT-419-1 is the replacement, but it shows to be NLA (no longer available).

I found it listed at this site: http://www.lawnmowerpros.com/detail.asp?id=WT-419-1

It does not show if they actually have it in stock though.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Win571 said:


> Anyone know where I can find one?


What application does it fit ?

wt199- 371 419 655 all the same carb does it fit a homelite ?


----------



## Win571 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Wt-199*

Thanks for the info! The carbs for a Homelite PBP 3000 backpack blower.


----------

